# Bump on rabbit's skin



## DianeS (Mar 6, 2011)

One of my rabbits has a lump on her skin. She's an eight-week-old French Angora. No reason to think she's been recently injured.

It's a raised lump that appears to be part of the skin only, not attached to any muscle underneath. Hair is not growing on the lump. Here's a photo of it:







Can rabbits get pimple-like lumps? That's really what it reminds me of. 

Do I watch it to see if it changes? Or could this be an emergency of some kind? Thoughts appreciated!


----------



## Ashley conlon (Apr 23, 2014)

What was the lump?


----------



## CDC (Apr 24, 2014)

My guess would be a cyst.  I have had those myself and my dog gets them so why not a rabbit?


----------

